# Just Checking



## Tom (20 Feb 2008)

I'm setting up a low tech tank (about 180l) for someone, and I'm getting an equipment list for him. Just wanted to check I'm not missing anything silly. Biggest dilemma really is between getting the 2x55w or 2x36w. I don't want to go high tech as I don't want to add any CO2 or many ferts. 

So far:

Fluval 205 Filter
Interpet 2x 55w Starter Unit
2x Interpet 55w T5 Tubes
300w Heater
Aquatic Potting Soil Substrate
Silver Sand

Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2008)

Sounds like you have everything there mate, just missing a little "no fishing" sign. LOL


----------



## Tom (20 Feb 2008)

Cheers Dan. I'll let him know about UKAPS too on friday


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2008)

Good stuff mate.


----------



## Tom (20 Feb 2008)

Got any ideas about the lighting?

Tom


----------



## zig (20 Feb 2008)

Tom Im running a 150L lowtech tank atm with one just 55W PC bulb, I would say this is just about adequate. Personally I would opt for the 2x36w version and run both lights on your 180L

With the interpet convertagear you have to run both lamps AFAIK, running 2x55W would be too much IMHO, and running only one bulb at a time will over drive that bulb AFAIK, I dont think it would be enough anyway running on one 55W bulb.

The 2x36w will give you a better spread of light across the tank as well if you run the bulbs end to end across the length of the tank.

See if anyone else is running the same setup though and see what they say, but thats the setup I would go for.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Feb 2008)

I'm with zig totally on this one. There is no way 110 watts T5 over a 45 USG tank counts as low tech.  

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (21 Feb 2008)

Im running 3x18w Arcadia freshwater's on my 90lt and its around the mid light, the plants pear for about the last half hour before the lights go off.  So I would think a combined total of 72w over a 180 would be about right.

Sam


----------



## Joecoral (21 Feb 2008)

my rio 180 has 90W over ~45USG (just over 2WPG methinks) thanks to the new Juwel T5 lighting, but i can't afford pressurised CO2 and i dont think DIY would really cut it on a tank of this size?
hence my large algae problem, even with loads of Egeria and Vallis
any suggestions?


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Feb 2008)

Hi Joecoral,
                    A CO2 shortage cannot be mitigated by the addition of any type of, or quantity of plants. Light intensity directly influences the demand for Carbon uptake. If you can't shut down only a single bulb (is it true that the Juwel unit must have 2 bulbs?) then maybe you can block or remove the reflectors and possibly block some of the light entering the tank by using wax paper or some other form of translucent material. If you can afford it you may want to consider the addition of Carbolife or Excel which the plants convert to CO2 inside their tissues. 

I'm not a fan of yeast based systems but many report having a fair amount of luck with it. It might be the least expensive option and it's probably better than nothing.  

Cheers,


----------



## Joecoral (21 Feb 2008)

thanks for the reply ceg
yeah, unfortunately the Juwel light unit is an all-or-nothing affair, I can't turn off one of the bulbs so I have 2x45W at all times
unfortunately pressurised CO2 is simply not an option
I will try removing the reflectors as I currently have arcadia T5 reflectors on the bulbs, and i'll give excel a go too if you think this may help in the absence of CO2?

many thanks
JC


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Feb 2008)

Hi JC,
          Oh yeah, Excel/Carbolife is your best bet, but that can get expensive too   Dismounting the reflectors will definitely help. Another thing you can do is to get floating plants which could block some light as well. 

Cheers,


----------



## Joecoral (21 Feb 2008)

the lack of CO2 is ony a short term problem, so excel etc will only be for a period of 4-6 months max, so expense is not a huge problem in that respect.
Basically due to landlord problems, the tank is currently at my parents house which is an hours drive away, so i try to keep it low maintenance until i graduate and get a new house in june when i will then be able to have my tank back
I basically dont trust them with something complicated like pressurised CO2, if something did go wrong by the time they did notice it would be far too late , i have enough problems with my father overfeeding my fish because "they look hungry"
apparently the dog has even developed a taste for sinking catfish pellets, which they now make sure to give him a little everytime the fish get fed....


----------

